
Silicon Valley’s Unlikely New Frontier - prostoalex
http://www.wsj.com/articles/silicon-valleys-unlikely-new-frontier-1447810134?mod=e2fb
======
anonbanker
Not very unlikely. Silicon Valley is catching up to Colorado and Washington
now. Hell, MIT is catching up to Colorado and Washington now.

Canada is expected (hush-hush still) to legalize very soon. like, _very_ soon.
Like, sooner than anyone realizes.

I launched my business[0] recently, because it's so close.

(consider this a quiet release announcement.)

0\. [http://medicalcannab.is](http://medicalcannab.is)

